# New member - Hello



## CragusTT (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello,

Recently joined the forum after reading up on a few things.
Had my Yellow Mk1 150 Roadster just over 4 years now and have thoroughly enjoyed having her.

Had always wondered why other TT drivers were waving at me around the country, I'll be sure to keep waving back 8)

Cragus


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Cragus, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## NIEFA (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi All, my names Niefa I had my TT since 2008 she's a 2001 coupe 225 BAM silver with black roof and mirror , first time joining a forum so hello all.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Niefa, Welcome to the TTF,
Hoggy.


----------



## CragusTT (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi and thanks all 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Forgot to say welcome to club yellow as well


----------

